# transfer not sticking fully to shirt



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

I am using: AA acid wash shirt,Mighty heat press 385 and pro world transfer( all white for darks only) Can someone help the transfer is not sticking fully.There are a lot of fine lines in transfer too.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

what type of transfer are you trying to press?

you might want to check your pressure.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Are you pre-pressing your shirts? If not, that might be it...


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes I am prepressing, When I did the first shirt I noticed that the pressure was high so I loosened it ,the second shirt came out a little bit better so I guess I have to keep playing around with it.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi -- I just had the same issue about a month ago, so I thought I'd try to help. I also was using stock transfers from ProWorld -- only mine were full color prints, not just white like yours. I had a problem that part of the ink was not coming off the paper backing and was not adhering to the shirt. One of the members here said to increase the temp to 400, and to press for 12 - 14 seconds. I also had a problem with the red ink pulling up and forming little peaks upon peeling, so I did just as instructed and pressed at 400 for about 12 seconds or so, and then rubbed the transfer backing with an old clean t-shirt for a few seconds, and then waited for approx. 5 seconds before peeling, and it worked PERFECTLY! I also learned to begin peeling the corner OPPOSITE any red in the design, so it was the last area peeled, and that solved the red ink problem as well!

Since I was given this hint by Treadhead, I've shared this info with quite a few members on the Forum, and it solved their problems too, so I'm sure it'll help!

Good luck!
Melissa


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Melissa
This hint of yours saved me- I was new (still am) and was having a terrible time with the transfers not sticking. When I read about 400 - 12-14 etc it worked for me. I was ready to give up I was ruining so many t-shirts

Thanks for putting that on for everyone

sally


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

dan-ann said:


> Melissa
> This hint of yours saved me- I was new (still am) and was having a terrible time with the transfers not sticking. When I read about 400 - 12-14 etc it worked for me. I was ready to give up I was ruining so many t-shirts
> 
> Thanks for putting that on for everyone
> ...


Hi Sally -- *so* glad to hear that it helped you! I only wish I could take all the credit for it! I'm new too, so when I had the same problem, a member named "Treadhead" offered that as a suggestion, and it worked beautifully!! I had already ruined 3 tote bags and didn't want to "kill again!" LOL... The part about peeling the opposite corner furthest away from the red ink first (so the red ink gets peeled last) was my discovery, though  Good to know that I can use my head for something other than a hat-rack! LOL Glad I could help! 

Melissa


----------

